# How many IUI attemps ?



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

I had my 2nd IUi attempt last week and I'm am now in my   and as of today feeling some PMT symptons which could mean that   is on her way eventhough I know that early pregnancy symptons are similiar.

I've discussed with DH and if this 2nd IUI attempt results in a   is it worth all the effort of trying a third attempt at IUI as we are in the 'unexplained infertility' category ?IUI really is only helping nature or should we venture ahead with IVF which is our next option ?

Any advice would be appreciated !


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Catherine,

Don't give up hope hon - hopefully it's pg symptoms and not PMT!    

We went for 3 IUIs but I have to admit I wasn't very hopeful the 3rd time around either. Still my thinking was that we were entitled to 3 goes and there was a chance that it could work so we may as well go for it.

There are some people who get pg on the their 3rd or even 4th or 5 th IUI so don't give up hope.

Hope to see your   on here soon

D x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks hon,

Wishing you lots of luck also


----------



## vicks (May 11, 2005)

Hi there

I have exactly the same dilemma - the only difference being that I'm on my first cycle of IUI rather than 2nd.  I'm also in the 2 week wait and I'm wondering whether if this doesn't work (have a pessimistic day today) we should just move on to IVF.  Whilst I'm entitled to 3 IUI cycles - the hospital have a policy of alternate months which stretches it out for nearly 6 months (if we do all 3 cycles).  I'm trying not to think too much about it during the 2WW and instead remain positive - but my mind can't stop planning ahead!  I too am in the unexplained category and am also 34!

At the moment I'm veering towards doing 2 cycles and then moving to IUI.  Good luck with your decision. Hopefully you won't need to make it - and the next week or so will bring good news!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say Keep positive. IUI worked for us 1st time, so it can and does work. You could always have a quick look on the IUI girls with BFP thread and see how many times it took different people.
Good Luck   
Northern Lass x


----------

